# HO slot show Sunday Feb. 06



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Long Island Bob Beers Show at the Melville NY "Huntington Hilton" (Long Island) I'm sure it will be a great show as usual! Great Vendors and lots of unique stuff as well! 10:00AM start, see you there!


----------



## toypark (Feb 2, 2005)

*about show*



Al Markin said:


> Long Island Bob Beers Show at the Melville NY "Huntington Hilton" (Long Island) I'm sure it will be a great show as usual! Great Vendors and lots of unique stuff as well! 10:00AM start, see you there!


do you know of any other shows coming up? and is there a mailing list i can be put on?


----------

